# goat eating chicken feed



## craftbug1021 (Jun 3, 2012)

my myotonic goat will NOT  stay out of the chicken feed. I read that it is not good for her, but she makes a bee line for it anytime the door to the coop is open. I keep all my chicken feeders in the coop so the food stays dry. Any ideas how to make a feeder she cant access? She is only 8 weeks old and I cant wait till she is too big to get in the doors!!


----------



## Mitransplant (Jun 3, 2012)

I would be interested in the answer to this as well. I have two ND that constantly go into the chicken house for food. I put mine way up on a "shelf" so that only the chickens can get up there and get it but that makes it rough for the 4 ducks I have. I had to pen them up a few times a day so that they get food.   I used to offer pellets all day and night to the goats but then the chickens would come over into the barn and eat the goat food. Viscous cycle for me.  I have started feeding the goats first thing in the morning and just before they (I ) bed down for the night. They are starving by morning though.
What CAN be done to keep them out of the chicken house?    I thought the ND were to big for the duck door but guess they want food really bad because they get in there.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 3, 2012)

Because my Nigerians and baby La Mancha get into the coop all the time, I put the feeder up high on a shelf so the birds can fly up and get it. There is also a play house for the goats outside that is closed off but has little openings so the chickens can get under and get feed there too. Because the goats started trying to sleep and hang out in the coop I had to put up some bars like its a jail in the little sliding door the chickens use. There is a big door for the humans to go through and a little sliding one for the chickens.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jun 3, 2012)

This must be a common problem b/c my Nubian does it too! How aggravating, grrrr. Lol.


----------



## GoatGirl <3 (Jun 3, 2012)

My goats did the same thing, but if you put all of your chicken feed in a large trash can (a clean one of course, a plastic one that locks is best), it keeps the feed dry and it keeps your goats from getting into it.


----------



## Georgiamainers (Jun 4, 2012)

Our goats managed to get into a full bucket of rabbit food yesterday.  Licked it clean!  They were not hungry at milking time that's for sure!


----------



## Mitransplant (Jun 4, 2012)

I have tried putting something in front of the SMALL chicken house door but my fat *** ND squeezes her whole body through that small opening. The ducks can just make it through so can't figure out how this Houdini is doing it. Seems like her udder would get stuck. I have a 6 inch opening in the back gate and she as well as the other adult ND BOTH will squeeze through that as well. I have tried smacking them on the back side and hitting their noses like you do a dog but NOTHING works.   I do have a large shelf where the chicken food is but the ducks can't get to that so had a small container of food down for them till I saw the HOUDINI'S in that area as well.  Next is to shoot them I guess.


----------

